# Shimano FH-2200 freehub - Will this accept 10-sp cassette?



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm considering buying a rear wheel built on a Shimano's FH-2200 hub (this is Shimano's bargain basement hub - lower than Sora), to use with my trainer.

Will this accept a 105 or Ultegra 10-sp cassette (my bike's drivetrain is Ultegra 6600, so I'd like to use a decent cassette). Shimano's site says this hub accepts 8 or 9 sp cassettes, but I think I read somewhere that all of Shimano's 8/9-sp road hubs can take 10-sp cassettes as long as you use the 1mm spacer.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

serpico7 said:


> I'm considering buying a rear wheel built on a Shimano's FH-2200 hub (this is Shimano's bargain basement hub - lower than Sora), to use with my trainer.
> 
> Will this accept a 105 or Ultegra 10-sp cassette (my bike's drivetrain is Ultegra 6600, so I'd like to use a decent cassette). Shimano's site says this hub accepts 8 or 9 sp cassettes, but I think I read somewhere that all of Shimano's 8/9-sp road hubs can take 10-sp cassettes as long as you use the 1mm spacer.


If it is 8/9-speed, it will take a 10-speed cassette with spacer. - TF


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks TT


----------

